# Kubota B5200 service



## welderhotstuff (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi. Does anyone know how to properly adjust clutch on a b5200, and what free play should be? Also the 3-point hitch drops real slow. Is there an adjustment to control lift drop speed, and where would it be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Typically the rate of drop knob or control is right under and in front of the seat the seat by your feet as you're sitting.


----------

